
Algorithmic Trading in Crypto - mathgenius
https://medium.com/galois-capital/algorithmic-trading-in-crypto-430431da1e0a
======
pontifier
This is highly interesting. API based trading on exchanges has given me the
opportunity to build and run my own trading algorithms. I developed my own
strategy for trading, and it was interesting to see how my thinking compared
to others.

My overall strategy seems to be described as a "perfectly uninformed, risk
neutral market maker".

